# moving to florida



## m55rkv (May 25, 2010)

Hi what are the requirements for a temporary work visa and is ther a 90 day work visa or is that just a visitor visa!! also on a temporary work visa can our child be put in a school over in florida if we get a visa??? we are really looking into evry option so if someone can give us the easiest way possible to emigrate to florida it would be great!! thanks for your help!

thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

m55rkv said:


> Hi what are the requirements for a temporary work visa and is ther a 90 day work visa or is that just a visitor visa!! also on a temporary work visa can our child be put in a school over in florida if we get a visa??? we are really looking into evry option so if someone can give us the easiest way possible to emigrate to florida it would be great!! thanks for your help!
> 
> thanks


There is no "temporary work visa" and US schools are for children of legal residents.

Again:
marriage US citizen
investment
family reunion
employer transfer
US employer

1,3,4 are obviously out as you state "our child" and occupational therapy UK does not get recognized in the US. That leaves investment and unless you can put 500k on the table your children will be on their own once they are of age. The last straw might be family based through grandparents as your father cannot transfer US citizenship to you according to an older post of yours.
It is pretty cut and dry with no loop holes.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m55rkv said:


> Hi what are the requirements for a temporary work visa and is ther a 90 day work visa or is that just a visitor visa!! also on a temporary work visa can our child be put in a school over in florida if we get a visa??? we are really looking into evry option so if someone can give us the easiest way possible to emigrate to florida it would be great!! thanks for your help!
> 
> thanks


The temporary work visas are the H2a and H2b. They are numerically limited and require a sponsoring employer. The a-s are for agricultural work (you'll be picking grapes 12 hours a day) and the b-s are for non-agricultural work (you'll be cleaning hotel rooms 12 hours a day).

All children in the US have the right to a state education irrespective of immigration status under the precedent set by Pyler v Doe. However, attending school while in visitor status contravenes your conditions of entry.

The easiest way to immigrate is to be eligible for and be drawn in the diversity visa lottery.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry Fatbrit - you worded the school issue nicer:>)

Lets answer the question - easiest way to immigrate? 500k


----------

